# Gramma's Birth Control



## cheesehead (Jan 17, 2010)

*Grandma's Birth Control Pills*






*
A doctor who had been seeing an 80-year-old woman patient for most of her life finally retired. At her next checkup, the new doctor told the woman to bring a list of all the medicines that had been prescribed for her. 

As the young doctor was looking through these, his eyes grew wide as he realized she had a prescription for birth control pills. "Mrs. Smith, do you realize these are BIRTH CONTROL pills? 

"Yes, they help me sleep at night." 
"Mrs. Smith, I assure you there is absolutely NOTHING in these that could possibly help you sleep!" 
She reached out and patted the young Doctor's knee. 

"Yes, dear, I know that. But every morning, I grind one up and mix it in the glass of orange juice that my 16 year old granddaughter drinks.................................. And believe me, it helps me sleep at night." *


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL, LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 17, 2010)

good 1-I like that


----------



## vince (Jan 17, 2010)

Great joke!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## triplebq (Jan 18, 2010)

very good joke


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2010)

You go grandma!! LOL


----------



## schmoke (Jan 18, 2010)

There is wisdom in age.  I better be careful, I might be smart someday.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## cowgirl (Jan 29, 2010)

lol That one made me spit my drink out!  Too funny!


----------

